
Obama Owes us an Apology and an Explanation - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/obama-owes-us-an-apology-and-an-explanation
======
d23
> with the failure to close Gitmo

He tried and was blocked by congress. On the rest of the points, I agree.

~~~
benjohnson
Gitmo is part of our military - as Commander in Chief, Obama can close Gitmo
with a telephone call.

To prove this assertion - President Bush opened up Gitmo based on his role as
Commander in Chief and didn't need to involve Congress.

~~~
tzs
That proof attempt fails, because opening and closing are fundamentally
different. To close, you have to find something to do with almost 200
occupants, many of home will not be allowed by their home countries to return.
This problem does not arise on opening.

------
joelrunyon
Would having him say "I truly believe that without these expanded powers we
would not be sufficiently safe." make this all okay?

~~~
hga
It would be a start.

I mean, _he_ should be saying _something_ , not having a deputy press
secretary make a statement:
[http://www.whitehousedossier.com/2013/06/07/obama-silent-
sur...](http://www.whitehousedossier.com/2013/06/07/obama-silent-surveillance-
controversy&#x2F);

Granted, that ended with: " _My final point here: The president welcomes a
discussion of the tradeoffs between security and civil liberties._ "

